# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  What video game are you currently playing?

## CaduceusGUILT

Anyone here into playing video games? If so, what game are you currently playing?

I just got Assassin's Creed III and Assassin's Creed III Liberation in the mail today, so I'm gonna start on those.  :Tongue:  Got Liberation right beside me right now and plan to play it when I find the time.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Super Mario Galaxy for the wii!  ::):

----------


## Denise

I have a rather simple taste for video games.

I play Dota and Egoboo, which is a lesser-known, Open source 3d RPG.

----------


## CityofAngels

I play Perfect World cuz its a free MMO and I have a friend playing it who won't leave cuz they let you dress your characters up the most and thats what she likes.  If it wasn't for the friend I'd prolly try to move up to a bigger game like Guild Wars 2.

----------


## ScottishWarrior

WWE 13 on the ps3 greatest game I have played it has Bret The Hitman Hart Stone Cold The Rock HBK Mankind Ken Shamrock Vader Undertaker plus all of todays wrestlers a fantastic game I love the attitude era of wrestling.

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

Going through Silent Hill 2 HD collection version

----------


## Marleywhite

Super Mario 3D land

----------


## Yossarian

I am currently playing Sleeping Dogs. I like that Emma Stone voices a character in it  :Heart:

----------


## ev0ker

> I am currently playing Sleeping Dogs. I like that Emma Stone voices a character in it



i did not know this! does she have lots of coverage on the game? and how is the game working out for you?

----------


## Yossarian

> i did not know this! does she have lots of coverage on the game? and how is the game working out for you?



I did not end up finishing the game. I borrowed it from the library. I played about half the game, I believe, and saw her in two missions. She may be in more, but I'm unsure. She plays a recent college grad who is visiting Hong Kong. She is a sort of love interest for Wei Shen.

I enjoyed what I did play of the game. Melee combat is quite easy once you get used to countering. Jumping on to a vehicle to hijack it is pretty fun. Property damage and harm to innocents affects your police rating for any particular mission. It takes place in Hong Kong, so I kept driving on the wrong side of the road but I weave in and out of traffic anyway. I like that you can ram vehicles, this comes in handy when evading the cops(who think you're a criminal).

----------


## Hannahstrange

Pokemon Soulsilver~

----------


## BlueLace

WOW

----------


## Yossarian

Borderlands: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx on Co-op

----------


## Hannahstrange

> Borderlands: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx on Co-op



I finally got Borderlands on Steam.. I'm so excited to play it! I have been waiting to play it since it came out.

----------


## JustGaara

I'm playing Castle Crashers because I can't afford Borderlands 2 or Far Cry 3 yet  ::'(:

----------


## Yossarian

Dead Rising 2

----------


## Koalafan

Kicking it retro with pokemon red!  :Tongue:

----------


## L

Don't really play games but my boyfriend introduced me to the walking dead and the password to his steam account so kinda hooked now.

----------


## CrysCringle

I play a couple of video games. Lately, I've been on Second Life which is an awesome virtual world.  ::):  I've been trying to make friends on there, but haven't been very successful though, haha. I also play The Sims 3 A LOT!  ::D:  Also, Secret World.

----------


## JustGaara

I got this little game called Dead Pixels and it's frustrating as hell. I suck so bad that I can't even beat it on easy lol. I don't think I'm playing it right or something  :Tongue: 

Also, playing back through L4D and L4D2 on Steam so I can get the achievements even though I have them on XBL.

----------


## tasty_sauce_code

Bought a Sega Mega Drive (Genesis) collection off steam, and just finished the original Shining Force.

----------


## JustGaara

> Bought a Sega Mega Drive (Genesis) collection off steam, and just finished the original Shining Force.



Is that the one that came with Streets of Rage 3? I was thinking of getting that, too.

----------


## tasty_sauce_code

> Is that the one that came with Streets of Rage 3? I was thinking of getting that, too.



It is  ::D:  You get Shining Force 1 & 2, Streets of Rage 1 & 2 and Gunstar Heroes in the same package.


**ah, maybe not Streets of rage 3. 1 & 2 though.

----------


## JustGaara

> It is  You get Shining Force 1 & 2, Streets of Rage 1 & 2 and Gunstar Heroes in the same package.
> 
> 
> **ah, maybe not Streets of rage 3. 1 & 2 though.



Nice! How do you like it so far? I'm leaning toward getting it since I love Streets of Rage, but I've never played the others =/

----------


## tasty_sauce_code

> Nice! How do you like it so far? I'm leaning toward getting it since I love Streets of Rage, but I've never played the others =/



Gunstar is a classic arcade shooter - one of the best ever made imo & I have great memories of playing co-op with my brother lol.  :Gaming: 



 




The Shining Force games are basically turn based RPG's that are very similar to Fire Emblem. 






So you get about half a dozen great games for a very low price - tis very good value

----------


## JustGaara

> Gunstar is a classic arcade shooter - one of the best ever made imo & I have great memories of playing co-op with my brother lol. 
> 
> -video snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shining Force games are basically turn based RPG's that are very similar to Fire Emblem. 
> -video snip-
> ...



Yeah, Gunstar looks fun as hell. I want the gun he has in the video so I can wreck [BEEP] lol. I think I'm gonna have to get the collection and then get Toe Jam and Earl and just have a classic game-fest. Thanks for those vids!

----------


## Yossarian

I'm near the end of Max Payne 3.

----------


## Florian Kornberger

Checkers

----------


## Koalafan

Pokemon Yellow  :Tongue:

----------


## Cam

Ocarina of Time on Nintendo 64  ::):

----------


## Daniel

I used to play Guild wars 2, right now though I'm not playing anything. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## meeps

Harvest moon Tale of two towns :koala:

----------


## Chocolate

I'm replaying GTA IV cuz I want the TROPHIES!!

----------


## Daniel

I just started playing Guild wars 2 again.

----------


## barefootbeauty

MineCraft <3

----------


## Otherside

The Sims...I am, unfortunatley, an addict ATM.

----------


## eZShapeShifteR

I've been playing Red Dead Redemption and MW3

----------


## creasy

Final Fantasy VI and co-oping with newbies in Demon's Souls.

----------


## life

bioshock infinate and mw3

----------


## creasy

So I downloaded Fatal Frame and played about 45 minutes of it. People have said this game is scarier than Silent Hill...right, a game with lol worthy voice acting and cutscenes where you kill ghosts (what) by shooting them with a fucking magical camera. Get real. This is goddamn garbage and a waste of ten dollars.

----------


## creasy

Spec Ops: The Line. It's standard TPS fare. Nothing special about it. Story-wise, it's somewhat interesting, still being a rip-off of Apocalypse Now/Heart of Darkness. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be taken seriously or not though...I find the whole thing funny and tongue-in-cheek. Not in a bad way though. It has a charm to it. I feel like it's a parody of hokey war dramas. If it's supposed to make you think or feel about things, the devs really missed the mark. Too much goofiness to care about what you're doing.

----------


## eZShapeShifteR

> The Sims...I am, unfortunatley, an addict ATM.



You should check out Secondlife

----------


## Otherside

> You should check out Secondlife



I have done. It's allright, I use it every now and then.

I'm currently playing Skyrim.

----------


## Chieve

assassins creed, its pretty good

i play little bits and pieces though...i got it on christmas and just got to the  native american character....was surprised my characters switched and i was actually playing the bad guy in the beginning...

makes sense now though....

----------


## ev0ker

warspear online - a friend asked me to play

----------


## Koalafan

Starcraft...if I can get the stupid thing installed!  :bat:

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Infamous 2. Haven't played it in about two weeks cuz I failed a mission and don't want to do it again cuz it's hard. I give up very easily  ::D:

----------


## toaster little

L.A. Noire

----------


## L

Sims 4...yup  ::D:

----------


## Hexagon

Borderlands 2

----------


## Otherside

My boyfriend persuaded me to play World of Warcraft with him. 




> Sims 4...yup



Any good? I liked the Sims 3 but I hesitant to buy the Sims 4 after realizing they decided not to include swimming pools, toddlers and an open world.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> My boyfriend persuaded me to play World of Warcraft with him.



I feel sorry for you...I can't stand WoW.

I've been out of gaming for a while since I was so busy, but today I plan on getting back on Destiny.

----------


## Monowheat

Star Wars: The Old Republic

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I've been having a hard time really getting into a single player game lately — it's rather annoying considering how many unfinished games I have in my collection. My multiplayer gaming these days consists mostly of Ultra Street Fighter IV.

----------


## Brandihere

Skyrim!

----------


## L

> My boyfriend persuaded me to play World of Warcraft with him. 
> 
> 
> Any good? I liked the Sims 3 but I hesitant to buy the Sims 4 after realizing they decided not to include swimming pools, toddlers and an open world.





Yeah, its grand I'm not going to rave about it but I still play for hours. Its a lot easier to play than 3, I find, it moves really fast.

----------


## Otherside

> Star Wars: The Old Republic



What server are you on? I used to play that properly and had an active sub and all, now just log in occasionally.

----------


## Monowheat

> What server are you on? I used to play that properly and had an active sub and all, now just log in occasionally.



I'm on an RP server called "The Progenitor" looking for a guild at the moment.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Finished the first Castlevania: Lords of Shadow earlier today. I played through half of that game around the time it released and then let it collect dust until I randomly decided to finish it over the past two nights. Nice to finally get it out of my backlog, and now I need to figure out what I'm going to run through next.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Driveclub! I'm terrible at racing games, and Sony can go suck a gigantic bag of donkey wang for not supporting Logitech steering wheels, but it's been fun so far. I haven't tried multiplayer due to the aforementioned terribleness though.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Blood Omen 2. It took me a while but I'm finally at the Sarafan Lord. I'm also replaying all the Metal Slug games. The third one? My god, the third one.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I played through the Tomb Raider reboot recently and I enjoyed it, but it didn't feel quite like a Tomb Raider game due to having a heavier emphasis on combat and both fewer and more simple puzzles compared to its predecessors (environmental traversal elements were on par, I'd say).

 


I've also started replaying RAGE...

 

...although I may put it on the back burner to finish of Tomb Raider: Underworld first.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I finished Tomb Raider: Underworld, which was rather short and felt a bit janky and rushed — maybe because they knew the series was going to get a reboot and they just wanted to finish off the old storyline. Still, I thought it was a decent game despite its flaws.

After finishing Underworld I decided to play through I Am Alive, which is something I've had sitting in my backlog for a while. Not a long game, so it didn't take too long to get through. It has some good ideas, but it's obvious that the game had to be scaled back to get released. I believe it was originally intended to be a full retail title but development got cut short and they had to turn what they had into something that resembled a finished product. The game has a good post-apocalyptic aesthetic but the graphics are pretty sub-par in various areas, presumably because of time and budget constraints as well as having to squeeze the game into the size constraints imposed on Xbox Live Arcade titles. The ending also feels like they just had to pick a spot halfway through the originally planned story to end the game on and then slap something extra on it before the credits rolled, which ultimately ends up being somewhat unsatisfying.

I might run through Alan Wake's American Nightmare next to get another short game from my backlog out of the way before trying to move on to something more significant.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I played through Deadlight and enjoyed it despite its rough edges. It has some nice art direction, music, and overall atmosphere but the controls are a little clunky and sometimes lead to me feeling like having to reload a checkpoint was the games fault. The writing and and voice acting also leaves something to be desired more often than not, but I suppose it serves its purpose well enough.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I've been trying to play Total Overdose but I can't get the gosh darn thing to work. I keep getting an error about the "screen input". What really gets my goat is that I managed to fix it a while ago but I don't know how to do it again.

I've tried getting back into playing MMORPGs and I started playing Grand Chase again. I'm a little bit sad that I had to start from scratch but at least all the characters are available at the beginning instead of having to work to unlock the ones I want.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Played through the main mission in the PC version of Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes. I enjoyed it even though it's pretty much just a glorified demo masquerading as a prologue to MGSV proper. I must say, it looks quite nice running on my aging system—runs pretty well, too. I want to upgrade, but I'm glad some newer titles haven't been making me feel too bad about my current hardware. I'll go back and finish the extra "missions" after I've put some time into some other games.



I've also been playing This War of Mine and Strider.

----------


## Otherside

For some reason, I keep playing Civilization 5.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> For some reason, I keep playing Civilization 5.



Just...one...more...turn...and then at some point you you look at the clock and it's four hours later. Civilization is great, but Gandhi is a jerk. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Chantellabella

Lame video game time. I am officially addicted to single person Scrabble. It's like if I don't get at least 400 points in the game, my life is over.

Is there such a thing as Scrabble Anonymous?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Lame video game time. I am officially addicted to single person Scrabble. It's like if I don't get at least 400 points in the game, my life is over.
> 
> Is there such a thing as Scrabble Anonymous?



Hey now, there ain't nothing wrong with word games. Scrabble proudly, aspiring wordsmith.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Scrabble proudly, aspiring wordsmith.



This made me laugh.  ::):  

Thanks for cheering me up.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I finished Strider (2014) recently. It starts off a bit slow but picks up once you have most of the upgrades and encounter more enemy types. I find the art style to be a little bland at times, but it does look rather nice in spots. It's also not a particularly difficult game on normal, you can kind of just run around and mash attack for large portions of it without any real consequence and I've read that hard mode isn't significantly more difficult. Overall, I enjoyed it.

I managed to break the game by killing the first form of the final boss at the same time as I died which caused the game to dump me at a partially loaded level for the next segment with the camera moving away from the level geometry until it finally crashed. When I loaded it back up my previous checkpoint was before entering the final area and I didn't feel like playing through it again right away, so I took a break for a few days before going back to finish it. Â¬_Â¬

----------

